# What To Do About Loose Skin After Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I receive a ton of e-mail from people who are concerned about having loose skin after they lose the weight. In fact, this is one of the biggest concerns and most frequently asked questions I receive from men and women who have a lot of weight to lose. Here’s a question about loose skin I [...]

*Read More...*


----------

